# Swarovski stones (where to buy)?



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

So, I've been researching swarovski pricing. The cheapest I've come across so far is about $30 for 10 gross for ss10.

Now, there is a lady selling laptop covers covered in swarovski stones. But here's the kicker, she's selling them for only $120. How the heck is she doing this? To make a laptop cover with no spacing will require thousands of stones, so is it possible she is not being truthful as to what type of stones she is using or is there such a place to get them at a price that low?


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

R u sure she uses Swarovski stones? 
Or other rhinestones made in Korea or China?
Coz the Swarovski ones r the most expensive ones with best quality, and the korean and Chinese rhinestones are much cheaper.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

kingwoo said:


> R u sure she uses Swarovski stones?
> Or other rhinestones made in Korea or China?
> Coz the Swarovski ones r the most expensive ones with best quality, and the korean and Chinese rhinestones are much cheaper.


Well she advertises that they are Swarovski.
I was wondering if may she was using DMC and just advertising them as Swarovski. But, I would think she would get a lot of complaints.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

jasmynn said:


> Well she advertises that they are Swarovski.
> I was wondering if may she was using DMC and just advertising them as Swarovski. But, I would think she would get a lot of complaints.


 I have priced and used Swarovski stones and they are WOW! both in the finished product and the price. I can't imagine doing that size project in Swarovski stones at that price......the cost of the stones alone will cost that much.....if I am wrong; I really want to know where she is getting her stones from and how much cost!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

She's got some beautiful cases, but I don't think they can be swarovski for the prices. When I was trying to find her again, I saw some really bad reviews, which is unfortunate, because she makes beautiful things.
She goes under Sparkle Junkie on facebook.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I know for a fact I have seen many many of my local competitors stating they are using Swarv. and they are not! Closest thing to them is Ioline stones.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

BlingCouture said:


> I know for a fact I have seen many many of my local competitors stating they are using Swarv. and they are not! Closest thing to them is Ioline stones.


Ioline is for the Crystal Press machine right?


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

How do they advertise that they are using the Swarovski and then not use them? I would think they would be massively sued for fraud, or at least false advertising.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

To be honest not many can tell the diff. When they use Ioline stones. I've compared myself and mainly it's not only of course the sparkle but the weight of them once they are on a shirt. 
Ioline are used for the crystal press yes but I also use both the crystal press and templates and I use only Ioline stones 


Sparkle & Shine


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

BlingCouture said:


> To be honest not many can tell the diff. When they use Ioline stones. I've compared myself and mainly it's not only of course the sparkle but the weight of them once they are on a shirt.
> Ioline are used for the crystal press yes but I also use both the crystal press and templates and I use only Ioline stones
> 
> 
> Sparkle & Shine


 So, how would you compare Ioline stones to Pellosa? I'm looking for a great Swarovski alternative.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Jasmynn,
the ioline stones are a pretty good comparison to the Pellosa in person. I checked them out at one of the shows. They are a little bigger around and a little taller. I would guess them to be Precosa if I had to make a direct comparison. Companies rename stones so it is difficult to compare stone for stone, company to company. The ioline stones are more expensive than the Pellosa. It may be because the ioline machine is very picky about which stones work in the machine.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes when I make a template the Ioline stones require me to make my holes based on 14ss it's crazy. I think the bigger stone makes it sparkle more and you actually don't use as many stones either. 
It is so worth the extra few bucks bc my clients are always like "wow"


Sparkle & Shine


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

Ioline does sell Swarvoski too 


Sparkle & Shine


----------

